# General Mandolin Topics > Jams, Workshops, Camps, Places To Meet Others >  San Antonio, Tx. Pure Bluegrass Jam

## jugband

I am hosting a Bluegrass jam in San Antonio Texas on 2nd, 4th, and 5th Tuesdays of every month.

It's Bluegrass Only, and pure acoustic, with anywhere from 8-25 jammers, passing the lead around in a circle. 

Visit www.barefootlarry.com and click on "Bluegrass Jam" for details.

----------

